# Excision Biopsy of a Perineum Mass



## ericaw (Feb 27, 2013)

My General Surgeon is going to excise & biopsy a mass of the perineum (area between scrotum & anus) on a male? Dx is 214.1/Lipoma. I was thinking 11420-11426. Any other suggestions?  

Thanks!


----------

